# Geo readhead tapajos



## Geolovers24 (Apr 9, 2017)

Goodnight my fellow cichlids lover
I'll be purchasing a brand new 75G next week?
How many geo readheads can I have?
What other cichlids can I keep with them?


----------



## Geolovers24 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello my fellow cichlids lovers. My new 75G will arrive on Thursday. I currrently have a 30G. I will rehome all my fishes 
I really love the geophagus redhead tapajos
How many can I have in a 75?
What other geo can I have as tankmates?
Will black sand be ok for them?


----------



## Jdriem (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi, I have a 125 Gallon 72x18, It is stocked with 8 Tapajos, 1 chocolate cichlid, 1 green severum, 1 Geo brasiliensis and plan on adding 8 giant dianos. I'm probably overstocked to be honest.

I'm not expert, but you may be ok with a group of 5 with some smaller fish like giant dianos, Buenos Aires Tetra, or maybe a few rainbow cichlids. The Tapajos are very slow growers.........


----------



## Geolovers24 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks I'll get 4 for now and a severum


----------



## Geolovers24 (Apr 9, 2017)

Any help would be good 
Thanks


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You should start with a group of 6-8 if buying juveniles. I'd skip the severum.


----------



## Geolovers24 (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------



## Geolovers24 (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow I can't believe 52 people view this post but only 2 replied


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Well it accounts for views from folks who are not registered, so those cannot reply. This section of the forum receives less than the African ones...


----------



## Geolovers24 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Plus not all who view know the answer either.

I'd agree with others, start with 6-8 juvies, and some dithers. Based on what I've seen with mine over the past couple of years, they seem to be happiest when they are the dominant fish in the tank, and have been pushed around by others in my 125. I've slowly been removing most of the other cichlids in that tank unfortunately.


----------



## Geolovers24 (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks. 
Maybe I can get couple boesemani rainbow 
Keyhole cichlids. Their very peaceful


----------



## Geolovers24 (Apr 9, 2017)

Would my geos redhead tapajos have a problem with black sand 
Any special requirement for them?


----------



## William_Wallace (Jul 28, 2017)

RHTs should be fine with a fine sand substrate (color doesn't matter). I would avoid too many "obstacles" and give them plenty of space to dig through the sand. My RHT's will sift around all my rocks and driftwood and have even hit glass (this is in 2inch substrate!).


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

William_Wallace said:


> RHTs should be fine with a fine sand substrate (color doesn't matter). I would avoid too many "obstacles" and give them plenty of space to dig through the sand. My RHT's will sift around all my rocks and driftwood and have even hit glass (this is in 2inch substrate!).


Interesting, mine sift sand constantly, but are not prolific "diggers". Recently I added a couple of jungle vals to their tank, and as of now, I've not had to replant them from having the substrate dug out from them.

Agree on having a lot of open sand for them to forage upon.


----------



## exodus1501 (Oct 24, 2013)

I find that my keyholes tend to stay at the bottom of the tank, I am not sure they would be a great mix for a group of tapajos as they are very very peaceful and geos can get pretty rambunctious sometimes. I would probably do 4 or so tapajos and if you wanted to do a severum, I would stick to heros rotkeil(aka red shoulder) as they are the smallest of the heros group. With proper filtration I think you can keep a pair with the tapajos.


----------

